# ?????????



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what kind of plant is this


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

same plant


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

last pic


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It is "*Lemna Trisulca*" (a.k.a. DuckWeed)

***Please next time put a proper title to your post in order more people would be able to understood and check it.
Thanks,


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i should get some duckweed


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

is duckweed from the amazon


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

fury said:


> is duckweed from the amazon


 It's origin is cosmopolitan...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thank you for the name


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> It is "*Lemna Trisulca*" (a.k.a. DuckWeed)
> 
> ***Please next time put a proper title to your post in order more people would be able to understood and check it.
> Thanks,


 sorry to disagree but that is no duckweed, duchweed is clumps of 4-5 leafs attached at a root, and are in multiples that float at the surface? could it be a different duckweed?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > It is "*Lemna Trisulca*" (a.k.a. DuckWeed)
> ...


 I agree

click here


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Innes and Rbp_Nut you are right.
After examin it with petter pics i saw that this is not Lemna Trisucla.
Sorry for this but i had areally bad pic to compare...









Fury***Can you post a pic displaying the roots?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I make a small search in my pics and i had the same plant in the past (i don't know the exact name but i'll find it out) but it was on pot and *NOT* floating!!!

Check the pics for comparison....



















***Fury is this plant floating???


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i should have told you this but no one asked me







sorry to stress you all the plant is FAKE but i would like the name of it so i could get the real thing


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i thought so :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fury said:


> i should have told you this but no one asked me
> 
> 
> 
> ...










you idiot :laugh:


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm not an idiot!! I still need to know the name of this plant..


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

fury said:


> i'm not an idiot!! I still need to know the name of this plant..


Plastican Plantulsica. Commonly found in the artesian glass ponds.


----------

